# Tags filled



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

The last several days have been fun. Monday morning my buddy and I doubled up on longbeards shortly after they pitched out. We got to watch the spring show as they strutted and gobbled into 30 yds where we did the 3-2-1-BOOOM which resulted in two flopping longbeards . 
















Tues I hunted and came close a couple times but was skirted by one bird , and after changing properties called in a bird twice at two different set up and just couldn't see a beard on it so I had to let it walk off .

I worked Weds morning but this morning my friend and I teamed up again at a property he has permission . Things started out slow with no gobbles heard . At 640 we got up and started moving . 
After trying to locate a bird with some loud excited calling we'd given up . We discussed our next options and as we turned to walk out a bird gobbled 100 yds away . We quickly set up in less than ideal set up . The bird gobbled closer and I called back once to which he responded . The next gobble rattled the multifloral rose around me . I clicked the safety off and got ready . Seconds later I caught glimpses of his head and as he cleared the briars I leveled him at 10 yds . One of those hunts that go from zero to dead bird in a matter of minutes .


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Awesome ! Congratulations on your Turkey Hunts.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats on some great birds!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get my son on a bird . He's 9 and this is his 3rd yr turkey hunting .We had to miss your hubhunt this yr so tomorrow will be his first hunt . He killed 2 in each of his first two seasons so hopefully he can repeat that success this yr . If not we will still have fun .


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Took my son out this morning and had two Jake's come in .He missed the first shot but the birds didn't really know what happened and I was able to reload the gun and get him positioned for a shot . He didn't miss the 2nd time .


----------

